# frage zu ntp

## pieter_parker

man ntp-client scheint es nicht zugeben ?

/etc/conf.d/ntp-client

```

NTPCLIENT_CMD="ntpdate"

NTPCLIENT_OPTS="-s -b -u \

        0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org \

        2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org"

NTPCLIENT_TIMEOUT=5

```

/etc/ntp.conf

```

server 0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

server 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

server 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

server 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

driftfile       /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

restrict default nomodify nopeer

restrict 127.0.0.1

```

mache ich dann am router

tcpdump -i ppp0 |grep NTPv4 

und am desktop pc dann

/etc/init.d/ntp-client restart 

sehe ich im tcpdump am router dutzende ips und namen die aber nicht die besagten *.gentoo.pool.ntp.org server sind

woran liegt das ?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Die x.gentoo.pool.ntp.org-Server sind nur dazu da, um alle Anfragen "gleichmäßig" an die verfügbaren NTP-Server weiterzuleiten.

Sie halten eine Liste mit "echten" NTP-Servern vor und gehen diese entsprechend durch.

Sonst würden alle Leute, die Gentoo als Distribution nutzen den/die gleichen Server nutzen und das könnte die Server im Betrieb beeinträchtigen.

----------

## toralf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> man ntp-client scheint es nicht zugeben ?

 "man ntpd" ist dein Freund, und insbesondere /usr/share/doc/ntp-4.2.4_p5/html

----------

## pieter_parker

wo krieg ich denn eine liste mit echten und nichtweiterleitenden ntp servern her ?

welche benutzt ihr ?

----------

## toralf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> welche benutzt ihr ?

 ich bin seit Jahren zufrieden mit diesen Einträgen :

```
server pool.ntp.org

server europe.pool.ntp.org

server de.pool.ntp.org

```

----------

## Josef.95

Siehe hierzu auch  http://gentoo-wiki.stefreak.de/de.gentoo-wiki.com/NTP.html

MfG

----------

## think4urs11

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wo krieg ich denn eine liste mit echten und nichtweiterleitenden ntp servern her ?

 

Im Zweifelsfall hier: http://support.ntp.org/bin/view/Servers/WebHome#Browsing_the_Lists

Sofern dein ISP einen anbietet nimm den, ansonsten welche die (netz-)geographisch möglichst nahe bei dir sind, Stratum-2 ist ausreichend; Stratum-1 sollte man nur als Referenz für größere Firmennetze hernehmen.

----------

